# first decent shot with new camera, gold gourami



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)




----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

ohh very pretty i dont see many gold ones with such a nice color in them


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shot! very nice fishie too!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thank you both


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See you didnt' need my camera after all!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

still would be nice mp
i cant get the extreme close ups like you do


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Does it have macro? a flower lookin symbol by button anywhere on cam?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no it dont have anything, you can barely take the flash off and zoom in a little.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice, not too bad for a free camera :-D


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Very nice, not too bad for a free camera :-D


definatly not complaining


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hey thats cool, well better than my camera any day.


----------

